# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Cartridges for Collection wanted

## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Hi All,

I was wanting the following Cartridges for my Collection.

1/ .30-378 Weatherby Magnum

2/ .458 Lott

3/ .577 Tyrannosaur

If you think you could help, let me know, 
Thanks.

----------


## Maca49

Nothing difficult there :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have plenty of 30-378 WB mag And 338-378 WB mag

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Yeah... Wanna produce then? And I'll buy em off ya! :Grin:

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Oh yeah, yeah, yeah. I'll have a .30-378 and a 338-378 and seeing your name's 7mmsaum, I'll have a 7mm Short Actung Ultra Magnum on the strength of it! Thanks. :Grin:  How do we arrange this?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Yeah... Wanna produce then? And I'll buy em off ya!



I'm still shooting Sika with them  :Have A Nice Day: 

 I have a few brass that has seen better days but is perfectly clean and shiny.

I will put a 208 amax in the 30 and a 300g Berger in the 338

They will come without powder or primers in them so are inert 

You can have them for free, just pm me your details and I will send them off to you next week.

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Hey thanks so much for that, will do! Look out Sika! :Wink:

----------


## Spudattack

You can neck up .375 H&H to .458 Lott, won't have the headstamp though for the collection though.

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Oh, yeah... probably better off going for the Lott! Thanks.

Anyone wanna produce a Tyrannosaur

----------


## Maca49

.577 a beast pull the trigger on that and you'll develop a flinch real fast! 200lb free recoil

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Yeah, I've been watching on YouTube!

----------


## Maca49

Here my motly collection, most of it would be over 45yrs old now

----------


## The Claw

AMMO-ONE collectible_ammunition,ammunition,collectible_ammo  , ammo,cartridges,rare_ammunition,bullets,hard_to_fi  nd_ammunition,sabots,books,cartridge_books,ammo_bo  oks,autographed_ammo_books,gun_books,books_on_guns  ,books_on_bullets,bullet_books

.577 T-rex in there

 

there it is...



Weatherby line up

----------


## R93

Where did you get a 20mm prac round from?

----------


## Maca49

Impressed my son! :Psmiley:

----------


## The Claw

> Where did you get a 20mm prac round from?


From the site I linked in my post above...

----------


## R93

Duh! Didnt see that. Was fixated on the 20mm. I want one, but not a prac one.

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Great Collection

You don't have another .577 T-rex or spare Weatherby line-up do you? I currently have a .270, 300 and 460 Weatherby Magnum in my Weatherby line-up

Is the tyrannosaur the one to the left of the .22LR Cartridge? I can certainly see the .30-378 with the green Ballistic Tip Projectile hanging out of it!

Thanks for posting!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Sleep, its time for sleep  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> From the site I linked in my post above...


How'd ya manage to get Cartridges from there when they won't ship outside the United States?

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> Sleep, its time for sleep


WOT, Oh shit you're right, it's harf past four am!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Im on my way to auckland, started driving at 3 am, very strong wind on taupo rd.

----------


## Maca49

You didn't leave early enough to miss the traffic on the motorway!

----------


## Rushy

> Im on my way to auckland, started driving at 3 am, very strong wind on taupo rd.


How long are you up for and which part of the big smoke will you be in?

----------


## R93

> Im on my way to auckland, started driving at 3 am, very strong wind on taupo rd.


Going on a latte tour or selling a tikka 7mm-08?

----------


## Rushy

> Going on a latte tour or selling a tikka 7mm-08?


I must have a go on a 7mm-08 one day to see what all the fuss is about.

----------


## The Claw

> How'd ya manage to get Cartridges from there when they won't ship outside the United States?


Wasn't a problem when I got them. Had to pull projectiles and disarm primers in the live rounds. I just had to re seat them.

Yes, T-rex to left of 22LR. 585 Nyati to right. Don't have a 2nd one sorry & probably no doubles of weatherby either. I will have a look at what I have double of though 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

> Duh! Didnt see that. Was fixated on the 20mm. I want one, but not a prac one.


Here yer go mate.....

20mm AA Oerlikon Gun live rounds x 2 | Trade Me

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Yeah that would be great, thanks.

Was this Pre 911 when you got these cartridges? Who pulled them, was it that shop in the States that you listed earlier?

----------


## The Claw

Was probably 3-4 years ago that I got them. He charged $1.50 from memory to make the round inert. Things may have changed looking at the website now though...

----------


## Kudu

I might have a .458 Lott in my collection. I'll look tonight and let you know. How much are they worth? Are there any other African calibres you need?

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Wow thanks Kudu, that would be great.

I have no real idea what they're worth.  A number of years ago I was at a mates place when his flatmate (who was from Africa) pulled out his .458 Winchester Magnum Rifle. GREAT! I said, may I have one of those (Cartridges) for my collection, and how much do you want for it?.. He just  gave it to me, so I have no idea on the cost, however, I recently purchased a 416 Rigby Cartridge for $25.00, if that helps. I don't know if that's too much or too less or just about right, who knows?

I'd also take a 416 Ruger, a 416 Remington Magnum, a 416 Weatherby Magnum, a 444 Marlin and a 450 Marlin if you had one!

Anyway, if you want to work out a price and  "Personal Message" me your details, I'll fix you up and get the necessary paper work accordingly, Thanks. :Grin:

----------


## muzza

Join the New Zealand Cartridge Collectors Club and discover a whole world of cartridges you never knew existed.

heres their website , its not great but it has contact details on it 

New Zealand Cartridge Collectors Club (NZCCC)

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Thanks Muzza.  I don't know how serious I am to collect everything in sight, I just want to collect the current American Commercial Cartridges mainly! Thanks for your help.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

can get you a 450 marlin if you need one

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> can get you a 450 marlin if you need one


Yeah, you bet ya. I PM'd you, I don't know if you've received it. 

What would you like for it? Can you PM me with your details / Bank details etc and how much you'd like for it and I'll get the necessary forms and we'll Tee it up! Thanks. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> You can neck up .375 H&H to .458 Lott, won't have the headstamp though for the collection though.


Hi Spud, do you own a .375 H&H? If so, would you care to sell me a round? :Grin:

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> I have plenty of 30-378 WB mag And 338-378 WB mag


Hey SAUM, how's the .30-378 Weatherby Magnum and .338-378 Weatherby Magnum cartridges looking, any ready to ship yet? I'm quite prepared to pay you for some in working order! Just... whatever!

----------


## Dundee

I've just opened a box of .22 ammo that an old fella gave me and there were these odd ball rounds in there.

----------


## Spudattack

Those are bb caps, the first ever firearm cartridge, were originally bb shot stuck in a percussion cap, good find!

----------


## Dundee

Any one know what they would be worth?

----------


## jim160

I will have a look. I may have a 458 win mag and a 458 Lott for you. May have some other magnums as well. 

PM me if you are keen

----------


## Maca49

> Any one know what they would be worth?


SFA me thinks,

----------


## Dundee

> SFA me thinks,


My thoughts too.

----------


## muzza

They still make BB caps , and CB caps so the man who said they were worth SFA was right on the money.  Interesting to shoot at cats out the single shot rifle , but .....

----------

